# My Over 30's



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

These are my Over Thirty Crew…

Starting with the youngest Wilbur at 30 months old. A “rescue” was rehoming her rats (the rescue was a bunch of cages in a young woman’s bedroom) since her mom was fed up, and he and Otto were the last 2, and were about to be driven to the petstore to be herp food before I intervened. Wilbur is a sweet licky man, but even with old man HED (hind end degeneration), bad chronic resp. issues he can still pin down bossy, strong young Kittie and make her shriek. He lives in the Carina Snake Biter colony.








Bring in any food and this happy boy can hold his own and be just as rude as the younger girls.
















He licks everyone who holds him, he’s just such a doll.









Then there’s Eggy a new girl to me recently. She was taken in from a woman, who just had too much on her plate for Eggy and her cagemate Pinn. Eggy is 30 months old, has a tumour around her hind leg that the woman’s vet advised her not to operate on. I agree, as Eggy is not very mobile with her HED, always has mucky eyes she is unable to clean, but is a happy not very active girl, so the tumour won’t affect her the same way a habitually active girl would be. She lives with her cagemate Pinn until I am able to make up a new Geriatric group, all members permitting of course.

































Next is Zuri at 31 months. She is the last of the Hamilton family I took in. All her sisters and her mom have passed on, but despite respiratory issues that require injectable meds to keep it in check and HED, she’s still bright and very active. She is one of the 3 remaining members of the Horde.









Then Rennie at 32 months old, the mom to all my passed on Wildlings. She was almost as unhandleable as her kids for about a year before she decided she would give domesticity a try. She lives on her own, and prefers it that way, as long as she gets plenty of out time for this old thin lady to explore and be free, she is very happy and sweet. She actually gets to run overnight in the bedroom while I am sleeping, and makes sure I am up by licking my chin when the alarm keeps going off. She has horrible rattly breathing and is on maintenance baytril with doxy added for flare-ups or dex added to her baytril for clearing her breathing for awhile.

















My lovely Bronwen is 33 months old. She is the mom of my first rescue litter the Bronlings, the sweetest rat and gentlest rat I know. She “hugs” me when I am upset by diving under my cheek or shoulder and presses up against me when I am sad. She is one of my very special rats.







She’s chubby , a little lazy on the porph cleanup, but no tumours, no respiratory issues. 








My pretty Bronny in the middle









And finally the 2 sisters Valora and Vesta at 35 months of age . They are the oldest of my rats right now and are trucking along admirably, holding their body weight well, and on maintenance baytril but not truly ill. Valora has a mucky eye but she can still boogie especially when breakfast is put on the shelf.








Here are Zuri, Valora and Vesta together


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

How adorable!


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

They're all so cute!!


----------



## elizabethrae. (Dec 24, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful  How many ratties do you care for?


----------



## Wimbo (Nov 21, 2008)

So cute! I am a bit partial to Wilbur.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

elizabethrae. said:


> Absolutely beautiful  How many ratties do you care for?


Now that'll be a good question for lilspaz, I wonder if she knows lol


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Well I just lost 3, am losing #4 sometime soon to PT :-\

But I am getting 4 PEW baby girls in tomorrow, and an old lady who needs old lady friends.

As my friend said, my place is like "take a rat, leave a rat" LOLOL

Ummm....around 50 right now? A lot of them much older as you can tell.

Yeah, Wilbur is something special...he's sooo soft and sweet, and that old boy can motor


----------



## elizabethrae. (Dec 24, 2008)

Wow that's a pretty amazing... Is it a rescue that you run or are they all just your babies?


----------



## SmartAlec (Dec 5, 2008)

what a beautiful... mob? 
u r a beautiful person for taking such good care of them!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I am involved in rescue but there often is a shortage of avail. homes for more emergency-type situations. Some come here to be rehomed and never find that home, or I just give up right away and keep them LOLOL.

I am only a good foster when I am actually fostering for a good home already... :


----------



## zombiedork (Jul 7, 2008)

aweh they are cuuties! And it's soo nice that you rescue them & give them a chance of life


----------

